# My Success stories with IVF



## irynakendal (Feb 2, 2017)

Hello Everyone! I would like to share with you my story. I am 41 y soon will be 42 years old. The last 15 years my husband and I trying to have children. We tried different methods: insemination, 6 IVF treatments, but without success.... until now.   I eventually became pregnant with my last IVF treatments and using my own eggs. )  I was can`t believe when I look on my pregnancy test and see two lines. We was so so happy!    Thanks God and Mr Amin Gorgy from clinic The Fertility& Gynaecology Academy. 
On way to our success has been a lots of frustration, depression, stress and financial losses. But now it doesn't  matter. We are jump from joy!  
I would like to express my gratitude to the wonderful, professionally Doctor Gorgy and attentive, caring Nurses and Embryology of The Fertility & Gynaecology Academy in London.    My only regret is that I did not find them earlier. 
Thank you all very very much!


----------

